# any upcoming Washington DC meeting?



## carish1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and wanted to know if tere are any upcoming meetings for members in the DC area.
Would love to meet photographers from this area.

Moshe
www.carish1.com


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2006)

Too bad you missed the big TPF Meet-Up in DC in April...  Even I was there! 

But there's always people in that area who like to meet, I am sure you will find some soon.


----------

